# WGSD older adult wanted in N.J.



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

We are a couple who are looking for a WGSD with NO SMALL DOG PREY. I always perfer the seniors and now after fostering so many we are loooking for our selves. We have a nice yard but the dog is to be a house pet and I am retired, I am home most of the day and my husband is never home. He is a Dr. and the hours keep him away from home a lot. A big dog in the home is a plus also. please email me directly as I can not get on the board much [email protected] thank you all!! Jen:wub:​


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Sielick, how far away are you willing to seek a White Shepherd? My husband and I live in Florida. We can very much highly recommend a lady who breeds excellent WS---all go through the various hip/elbow/health, etc., confirmation and temperament tests. Every single one of her dogs is very wonderful...she is truly wonderful, too. Many of her dogs are service dogs. Not all of her WS's become service dogs, some become SAR, TD, etc.; all are sound and beautiful. She may have retirees available. That's how we got our older female, who was five and a half years old when our girl came into our lives. If you are interested in looking that far away from NJ, let me know and I'll email info to your above addy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jen - there were FOUR white shepherds just listed in Urgent. I can't remember where, in the south somewhere I think, but they are all in one thread.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Jax, excellent suggestion!:wub:

I think there are at least two threads with WS who need a helping hand and a loving heart....here and here.


----------

